# automatizar luz de un garaje



## imanols (Jun 6, 2006)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro y no se si lo pongo en el lugar adecuado, si esta mal puesto pido perdon.

Bueno la duda que tengo, quiero poner en el garaje algun automatismo para cuando abra la puerta se encienda la luz y al cerrarse se apage (el cuadro no lleva salida para esto).

Habia pensado hacerlo con con tres reles (apertura, cierre y el de salida), pero el problema que tengo es que con el condensador del motor, en la borna de apertura y cierre siempre tengo 220v cuando el motor funciona.

Alguien sabe alguna forma de hacerlo con la misma señal para la apertura ycierre.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 7, 2006)

imanols dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro y no se si lo pongo en el lugar adecuado, si esta mal puesto pido perdon.
> 
> Bueno la duda que tengo, quiero poner en el garaje algun automatismo para cuando abra la puerta se encienda la luz y al cerrarse se apage (el cuadro no lleva salida para esto).
> 
> ...



Hola, no encuentro el motivo para conectarlo al motor.

Yo lo haría así:
1 Optoacoplador como los de los mouses es interrumpido por algún pedacito de lámina por ejemplo adherido a la puerta.

Mientras esta esta cerrada, interrumpe el sensor y no pasa nada, al abrir la puerta, se mueve la laminilla junto con la puerta y el sensor se activa, con ello activamos un relé.

Al cerrar la puerta, no se paga automáticamente la luz, podríamos ponerle 1 min antes de que se apague para alcanzar a bajar del carro o esas cosas.

Pasado el tiempo ahora si se apaga 

Le agrada la idea?

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 7, 2006)

Mas facil, comprate un temporizador  de escalera y lo adaptas.
Antes de comprarlo mira el esquema que esta impreso, los pulsadores deben ir conectados a una fase de la linea de 220V, si es asi te sirve.
El rele del motor de la persiana cada vez que se encienda activara el temporizador.


----------



## imanols (Jun 8, 2006)

Hola me han aclarado las ideas.

Voy a poner un final de carrera en la puerta cuando suba cierre el contacto y encienda la luz, cuando baje abra el contacto y apage.

Creo que es la forma mas facil y barata, gracias por su ayuda sin ella todavia estaria dandole vueltas al tema.

Un saludo y enhorabuena por el foro, y los foreros que tiene


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 8, 2006)

imanols dijo:
			
		

> Hola me han aclarado las ideas.
> 
> Voy a poner un final de carrera en la puerta cuando suba cierre el contacto y encienda la luz, cuando baje abra el contacto y apage.
> 
> ...



Pero si la apaga en cuanto cierra, se va a quedar a oscuras no???? quedaría muy bien si la temporiza, pero si le gusta como usted dice pues que mejor .

Saludos


----------

